# Swayzee Farm Days



## todd401

Swayzee Farm Days, July 29, 30,31. Sponsered by Swayzee Antique Tractor & Machinery Club. Live entertainment, garden tractor games and poker run, car show, food, kiddie inflatables and more. Contact George Lake 765-661-4208.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Welcomer to the forum Todd! Thanks for the heads up and hopefully either George or yourself, can put up some pictures of this even when it happens.


----------

